# Wales Fertility Institute and Hysterscopy



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi 

We have two embies left and are going for a single transfer this time, to see if this makes any difference. However a reason for the recurrent miscarriages could be lining issues and this was mentioned in my last appointment and possible tests. Has anyone had or been referred by WFI for a Hysterscopy or have you had to go private?  

Just getting to the point where I will try anything to have a little baby. 

Thanks x


----------

